# [RISOLTO] Problema aggiornamento pacchetto

## stifler83

Ciao ragazzi avete idee su questo problema?

```
[ebuild  N    ~] sys-apps/hwids-20120416  272 kB

[ebuild     U *] sys-fs/udev-171-r3 [171-r2] USE="extras gudev hwdb -introspection (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/swt-3.6.1  USE="cairo opengl -gnome (-xulrunner%*)" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2 ("<sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2" is blocking sys-apps/hwids-20120416)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1 ("<sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1" is blocking sys-apps/hwids-20120416)

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 272 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/hwids-20120416::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/hwids required by (sys-fs/udev-171-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/pciutils required by (media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.25-r1::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/pciutils required by (kde-base/kinfocenter-4.8.2::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/pciutils required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.40::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/usbutils-004::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/usbutils required by (kde-base/kinfocenter-4.8.2::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/usbutils required by @system
```

Last edited by stifler83 on Sat Apr 21, 2012 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

da dove caspita salta fuori sys-fs/udev-171-r3??   :Shocked:  da me esiste solo la -r5, quindi prima di tutto ti consiglio di rieffettuare la sincronizzazione di portage.

qui c'era qualcosa di simile ma dovrebbe appunto essere stato risolto: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411737

----------

## stifler83

Il problema è stato risolto commentando la riga #sys-fs/udev ** all'interno di /etc/portage/packwage.keywords  :Smile: 

----------

